# i mean come on!



## playlboi (Jan 2, 2008)

check this out!

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3c7_1187287574">http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3c7_1187287574</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Tails (Jan 2, 2008)

:shock: wow...


----------



## olympus (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe her... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nat (Jan 2, 2008)

I love how this is filed under "non reptile related" ha ha

I am actually really fascinated by the myths around cosmic serpents but I think she's a little out there... ok a lot out there.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL. Neighbor's Black Throat got out during breeding season, put it to her, and ran away. Old lady thinks aliens are after her. Simple how people put deities on pedestals when some of the weirdos have only experienced a natural entity.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 2, 2008)

that was crazy. enough said.


----------



## Mike (Jan 2, 2008)

God.....


----------

